# Convergence adjustment TIPS (on JVC X70)



## THX-UltraII (Nov 19, 2008)

I have some questions about setting my convergence perfect on my JVC RS55. First of all, why is there a pixel adjustment menu in the service menu of the RS55? Is it the intention to FIRST set it about as perfect as possible here and only AFTER this fine-tune it in the actual menu settings of the RS55?

Next is the actual fine tuning of the convergence. I ve noticed that with the ZONE option you can really fine tune the convergence but what is the correct way to do this? It s really hard to see the minor differences when doing fine-tuning adjustments. 

Also it s a bit pitty that only one type of raster is available when doing to convergence. 

I had an idea last night how to do it and began with it:

First make both RED and BLUE 'as wrong as possible'. After this first make OR red or BLUE be as perfect as possible on GREEN and only after that do the other one. Hope you guys understand what I mean with this method. Maybe there are more simple methods.

Thanks for input!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

What does the service manual say about the process? How does convergence work on these? Are they tweaking the geometry in a scaler like mits does with their dlp sets? Does JVC convergence have similar effects on resolution?


----------

